# Worried About Not Enough Tow Vehicle?



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If you are one of those RVer's worried you don't have enough tow vehicle to pull an RV, here's your answer.

http://newslite.tv/2011/04/20/worlds-smallest-caravan-can-be.html

Go for it!

Mark


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

That would be way easier on the pocket-book when you pull up to the pumps!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

duggy said:


> That would be way easier on the pocket-book when you pull up to the pumps!


Yeah, but at a top speed of 6mph, it would take you forever to get there!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

There are no pumps .... Mobility Scooters are ELECTRIC!!
s
Of coure, the Caravan is rated for a road-burning speed of 6mph .... you'll NEVER have to worry about that, though, because the top speed for a Scooter is about 4 mph!!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey, maybe I could mount one on the bumper of my outback as a "spare RV"!


----------



## Ridger (Apr 8, 2011)

Where are the curtains? So much for privacy.


----------

